
Top-30 GitHub Projects with Highest Truck Factor - nextjj
https://medium.com/@aserg.ufmg/top-30-github-projects-with-highest-truck-factor-ab0862e9bb7a#.362g5ek4k
======
midgetjones
I wonder why vim isn't in there.

